# Image dynamics cx62 NIB



## Ericdd (Jul 3, 2011)

I bought them NEW for my truck, but I never used them. They've been stored ever since. sill in the original box

Image Dynamics CX 62 2ohm 6 5 Midbass Midrange Speakers Drivers | eBay

Make me a reasonable offer


----------



## Ericdd (Jul 3, 2011)

I found the speakers I want to replace these with, so I need money. Shoot me a reasonable offer and I'll probably accept


----------



## Ericdd (Jul 3, 2011)

bump


----------



## emu1342 (Jun 3, 2016)

Is this V1 or V2?


----------



## Ericdd (Jul 3, 2011)

they are V2


----------



## Ericdd (Jul 3, 2011)

these are still available


----------



## Ericdd (Jul 3, 2011)

price reduced


----------



## Ericdd (Jul 3, 2011)

I put these back up on ebay for another shot at selling them. starting bid $49.99
BNIB Image Dynamics CX 62 2ohm 6 5 Midbass Midrange Speakers | eBay


----------



## btolenti (Aug 30, 2010)

How much are you thinking shipped to Orange, CA 92868?


----------



## Ericdd (Jul 3, 2011)

I calculated it with USPS priority is $26.50 with insurance


----------



## Ericdd (Jul 3, 2011)

sold


----------

